# Outlook 2007 missing Global Address List



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an employee who was having trouble sending and recieving files but I fixed that for her. Then she showed me how she is missing the global address list. Sure enough, she only had contacts and the Outlook Address book it's contained in when I checked the Address Book.

So she doesn't have all of the company's employee addresses but she can still send to them if she remembers the address itself. I know I'm missing something that I will end up kicking myself over once I see it, but right now I don't know what it is.

Can any of you help me out with this? Thanks


----------



## Dubz (Mar 5, 2008)

Is she working in 'Offline' mode, using Cashed Exchange Mode? You could try deleting/recreating the OST which might fix the issue. 

What troubleshooting have you performed?


----------



## PG Croat (Oct 15, 2008)

I haven't had much of a chance to troubleshoot the particular issue. I don't know what mode they are in but I believe I checked to see if she was using Cached Exchange mode and they were. She's not in the office here, I'll have to do a remote session to check to see if she is on offline mode or not though.

She hasn't given me too much to work with. She said that she tried to add her husband's account to the mailbox and at some point the GAL went missing. Now I know they did something to mess it up but now when I ask what they did, she says that somebody else did it and she doesn't know. So I'm getting the feeling that they are afraid to admit that they were messing around with something they didn't know anything about. Which is kind of making my job difficult cause I am not getting all the info I need.


----------



## bebe_Z (Jun 18, 2009)

hi I also faced the same problem
To retrieve the GAL, I did the following which you might want to try:

1. Tools> Address Book
2. I tried to search for a name that I knew was in the address book

Strangely, although my GAL is empty, there is a result.

I double click on the result

Click Member of and if you have something like ALL Users, add that to the Contacts. And your GAL should return to normal. I hope that this might be useful for you.


----------

